# poor people?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

POOR PEOPLE ?

One day, the father of a very wealthy family took his son on a trip to the country with the express purpose of showing him how poor people live. They spent a couple of days and nights on the farm of what would be considered a very poor family.

On their return from their trip, the father asked his son, 'How was the trip?'
...
'It was great, Dad.'

'Did you see how poor people live?' the father asked.

'Oh yeah,' said the son.

'So, tell me, what did you learn from the trip?' asked the father.

The son answered:

'I saw that we have one dog and they had four.
We have a pool that reaches to the middle of our garden and they have a creek that has no end. We have imported lanterns in our garden and they have the stars at night. Our patio reaches to the front yard and they have the whole horizon. We have a small piece of land to live on and they have fields that go beyond our sight. We have servants who serve us, but they serve others. We buy our food, but they grow theirs. We have walls around our property to protect us, they have friends to protect them.'

The boy's father was speechless.

Then his son added, 'Thanks Dad for showing me how poor we are.'

Isn't perspective a wonderful thing? Makes you wonder what would happen if we all gave thanks for everything we have, instead of worrying about what we don't have.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that. Think I might include it in my Christmas letters so my "rich relatives" that don't understand how I could leave the city for a farm might get a little perspective


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's a GREAT post, Ohiogoat girl! Thanks so much for sharing! Mind if I share it on facebook?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks

no, go ahead i nabbed it from another forum, and i think that person nabbed it from elsewhere ^.^


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! I might steal it too! :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How true.
My children often complained about *being poor*! Then my sons went to Iraq and found out what poverty is. My daughter married a banker, drives a new car and has a 5 bedroom 3 bath house. She would give anything for some goats and chickens today. I tried to explain when they were children but who listens to parents. :shrug: 
We chose this lifestyle for a reason. Most people do not understand. I have always felt rich. onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw this on FB and love it!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I love this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I read this somewhere a few years ago. Thank you for reminding me of it...it "hits the spot" in so many ways...like the saying by Charles R. Swindoll about "attitude"...love it! :thumb: 
These are the basics of what we should be teaching our kids...not saying that I don't need to remind myself also...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that! I'm going to steal it too... :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this!! Having been a true city girl until I married DH, it's amazing to think about how much living out on a farm can change one's perspective


----------

